# Skin issues are a pain in the butt!



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a dog that had staph, but it did not look like that, it was black. Yes, they take forever to clear up, probably a couple months worth of antibiotic. Sometimes it comes back once you have been off the antibiotic a couple weeks.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> I had a dog that had staph, but it did not look like that, it was black. Yes, they take forever to clear up, probably a couple months worth of antibiotic. Sometimes it comes back once you have been off the antibiotic a couple weeks.



Man o man! I hope it doesn't take too terribly long. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

I know the vet said it was staph...But I also noticed you said it started when you moved down south...Bakersfield is a warm dry place, where did you come from?
And could it be bits from something? and have you tried a teaspoon of olive oil in her food?

added: I did a search on google for 'dog staph infection' and clicked on images, they don't look like the pic's you posted.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Test-ok said:


> I know the vet said it was staph...But I also noticed you said it started when you moved down south...Bakersfield is a warm dry place, where did you come from?
> And could it be bits from something? and have you tried a teaspoon of olive oil in her food?
> 
> added: I did a search on google for 'dog staph infection' and clicked on images, they don't look like the pic's you posted.



I came from Bakersfield, CA and I moved to southern Alabama. 

I have not tried olive oil in food! I may try it tomorrow morning though!!

I was thinking the same and I brought it up to her vet, but she said its in the early stages. 

I noticed that after I gave her a bath at a public dog bathing place (sounds stupid that I went now that I think about it!) she broke out with 10+ scabby bumps on her back. I took her to a different vet than her normal vet, and she said it was from the shampoo I used but gave me antibiotics just incase it was a skin infection? It went away with some antibiotics. 

And then sadie was bitten by a spider in early January. (Not sure which kind, she just had a HUGE swelling on her back) the E.V. shaved the area and then this bump popped up. I thought it'd be an ingrown hair?


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Alabama huh...Thats tick and flea country, which she wouldn't have been exposed to in Sunny boring Bakersfield. 

Taking the antibiotics won't hurt...I'm just kinda skeptic that it's really staph...mainly because you said changing the food helped..but hopefully it's clear up. And quite chewing on your cuticles. 

It could be an allergic reaction to something she's never been around...like poison ivy..stuff that Alabama produces that Bakersfield doesn't have.

Keep us posted on the results.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Test-ok said:


> Alabama huh...Thats tick and flea country, which she wouldn't have been exposed to in Sunny boring Bakersfield.
> 
> Taking the antibiotics won't hurt...I'm just kinda skeptic that it's really staph...mainly because you said changing the food helped..but hopefully it's clear up. And quite chewing on your cuticles.
> 
> ...


LOL are you familiar with Bakersfield?! Because, you are spot on about it being boring.(as well as smoggy and dry!) :yuck:
Yeah, I will definitely keep her on the antibiotics just to see how she does. 

hehehe chewing on my cuticles is a bad habit of mine since i don't bite my nails. I need to break it. Its gross! :


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

> LOL are you familiar with Bakersfield?!


A little..the best thing coming out of Bakersfield is I-15.
We stop there sometimes when we ride to Cali, usually at Bob's Big Boy. 

well lets hope sadie gets some relief, glad you noticed it early. Keep us posted


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Flynn has exactly the same looking things and we just moved to the south. Nothing dies from the cold keep in mind. Vet says they are bites or they are allegies. Lovely.

Put a Seresto collar on and I get one at a time but mostly under control. Hit each one with a steroidal spray and its under control. Took him off all chicken based foods. Put him in a ProCollar. Under control. 

Net, don't have a clue nor does anyone else. When you find out let me know please.
*
*


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

jrr said:


> Flynn has exactly the same looking things and we just moved to the south. Nothing dies from the cold keep in mind. Vet says they are bites or they are allegies. Lovely.
> 
> Put a Seresto collar on and I get one at a time but mostly under control. Hit each one with a steroidal spray and its under control. Took him off all chicken based foods. Put him in a ProCollar. Under control.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the advice!! So far, the majority of her rash has cleared. It's just this bump that's been on her for about 2.5 months that hasn't gone away.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Have you pulled any ticks off her? the center looks like it was a bite, thinkin maybe a tick where the tick head is still in there?


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Test-ok said:


> Have you pulled any ticks off her? the center looks like it was a bite, thinkin maybe a tick where the tick head is still in there?



I have not pulled one tick since I've had her, surprisingly! 
This bump popped up about 2 weeks after she was shaved. Ingrown hair, maybe?


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

> This bump popped up about 2 weeks after she was shaved. Ingrown hair, maybe?


if it's the only bump left...it very well could be, since she was shaved....is there a head on it that you can scrape off, like with that nail of yours? and squeeze it even if it bleeds a bit is ok, the hair will show itself and that'll help clean it out and scab up..then you can pull the scab off in a day or two and it will usually have whatever is attach to it on the scab if it's not an ingrown hair and if something else is in there. just keep it clean, you don't want any infections.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I put duoxo spray or mousse on anything like that I see as a first line, and then if I have to escalate go for Temeril-P and Simplecef orally. I also use Betagen Spray( gentamicin) if it is really bad.


----------



## wiznsox (Dec 11, 2007)

Your photo could have been of my girl's skin. When I took her to the Vet, he said it was Dermatitis and prescribed Cephalexin. I took her off it within 2 days because of side effects I noticed virtually within hours of her starting the tablets. I used Braggs ACV and also Coconut Oil on the inside & outside , her skin cleared quickly, thankfully she soon recovered from those nasty side effects too and was back to her normal happy self.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Google grapefruit seed extract. [GSE] I use it on my dogs and also in there drinking water. I have seen it it do some amazing things. I use the one made by NutriBiotic.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have a bottle of Vetericyn on hand for minor skin irritations, abrasions, etc.
This stuff works great-

Vetericyn One-step wound and skin care that works naturally with your animal's immune system


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Test-ok said:


> if it's the only bump left...it very well could be, since she was shaved....is there a head on it that you can scrape off, like with that nail of yours? and squeeze it even if it bleeds a bit is ok, the hair will show itself and that'll help clean it out and scab up..then you can pull the scab off in a day or two and it will usually have whatever is attach to it on the scab if it's not an ingrown hair and if something else is in there. just keep it clean, you don't want any infections.



It used to be scabby and it isn't anymore.  but I'll just put antibiotic ointment on it and see what that does?


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

wiznsox said:


> Your photo could have been of my girl's skin. When I took her to the Vet, he said it was Dermatitis and prescribed Cephalexin. I took her off it within 2 days because of side effects I noticed virtually within hours of her starting the tablets. I used Braggs ACV and also Coconut Oil on the inside & outside , her skin cleared quickly, thankfully she soon recovered from those nasty side effects too and was back to her normal happy self.



Oh no! What were her side effects? Sadie hasn't shown anything out of the norm. 
And thank you for the advice!!


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your awesome advice!!! I'll be trying some of the suggestions out!!


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Sheesh. I found a new patch of rash on her tonight. It looks like flea bites? Shes wanting to itch them really bad. She's always inside and I've never seen a flea on her. I just put flea and tick topical on her. 
So annoying.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay I did a total body look through and found four patches that looks like the one in the picture above. Sprayed anti itch on it. I think it's bug bites from her laying in the grass.


----------



## Sid The Kid (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm dealing with the same thing. Staph, bumps down her back, lots of (smaller) bumps on her bottom. It's gotten worse over the last month and has been going on since December. She's been on antibiotics which helped but it came back afterward; the special vet shampoo that your suppose to leave on for 15mins, twice a week but that wasn't changing her world or anything and doggy benedryl. And now it's gotten worse. Her food is grain free Natures Variety and a very pure food so I don't believe it's that. In speaking with a co-worker who's wiener dogs had the same thing.. staph, bumps down the ridge of their back etc... said they got them tested and they were allergic to dust mites. 

So I just deep cleaned the bedroom using eucalyptus oil mix since dust mites hate it, bought allergy dust mite spray off AMZN, washed my bedding, washed her bedding, shampooed the bedroom carpet - all with eucalyptus oil and the AMZN dust mite spray.

An now I've made up an concoction with grapeseed oil (as carrier oil) few drops of eucalyptus, few drops of tea tree and am rubbing it into her skin where it's irritated. I know essential oils are controversial and have done extensive research on how to use them, their benefits and I am monitoring her closely; but I'm on my last straw. Next I'll go have her get allergy tests done so I officially know what the issue is. My co-workers ended up pulling up their carpet and it went away for her dogs.

i'm going to try some of the other things posted if it doesn't get better with the current route I'm on.

Took Today on her side:









Took a couple weeks ago in her bottom;







[/IMG]


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

SadiesWorld said:


> Okay I did a total body look through and found four patches that looks like the one in the picture above. Sprayed anti itch on it. I think it's bug bites from her laying in the grass.


I think their bits too and not staph, much easier to control.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Sid The Kid said:


> I'm dealing with the same thing. Staph, bumps down her back, lots of (smaller) bumps on her bottom. It's gotten worse over the last month and has been going on since December. She's been on antibiotics which helped but it came back afterward; the special vet shampoo that your suppose to leave on for 15mins, twice a week but that wasn't changing her world or anything and doggy benedryl. And now it's gotten worse. Her food is grain free Natures Variety and a very pure food so I don't believe it's that. In speaking with a co-worker who's wiener dogs had the same thing.. staph, bumps down the ridge of their back etc... said they got them tested and they were allergic to dust mites.
> 
> So I just deep cleaned the bedroom using eucalyptus oil mix since dust mites hate it, bought allergy dust mite spray off AMZN, washed my bedding, washed her bedding, shampooed the bedroom carpet - all with eucalyptus oil and the AMZN dust mite spray.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the great advice!!! I'll try the eucalyptus oil trick!!!!

It is so aggravating when you see your pup with skin issues. Hoping the best for your golden and please update me!


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's an update on her skin:

The bites are all gone after spraying anti itch spray on them. 

The only two things left is that bump on her which HAS gotten batter by putting antibiotic ointment on it. Slowly but surely making progress. 








And then here is her bald spot (where she was bitten by the spider) there are dark spots on the area. Don't know from what? The largest spot is the bump (pic above).


----------



## DebScroc (Jan 10, 2015)

My Cooper had a lot of skin issues. Most looked alot like what you've posted. He also had ear infections regularly After rounds and rounds of antibiotics it was suggested that I take him to a Vet Dermatologist. The couple of visits and tests were expensive but after they determined his specific allergies, some as natural as grasses and trees and as I remember one to wool, they came up with specific allergy shots tailored to his needs. Well........ It worked !!! In the end he was much more comfortable and at the vet a whole lot less, and I was spending a lot less on his injections than regular vet visits.


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Really looks like a staph infection to me. Tripp picked up a staph infection 2 summers ago from swimming in a stagnant pond. We cleared it up very quickly with Povidone Iodine. You can pick it up at any drug store. This link will tell you how to take care of staph infections with it.
A Simple Remedy to Treat Dog Skin Infection
I really hope it helps your dog too. It's also great for hotspots.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Here I am with another update. 

Her rash is down to just one spot on her leg. She was biting at it and made it bleed a little bit. And, her right ear is inflamed and has brown wax in it. She scratches the heck out of it.  I am wondering if this is seasonal allergies? I cleaned it with peroxide and left her ear flap up so it can air out.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

It could be...I heard your not supposed to use peroxide on a dog.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally' gets this occasionally from swimming if I dont dry him. I go with Simplecef and betagen spray. In the really early stages, the Douxo products work great. Persistence is the key to knocking it out. 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Sogeval-Douxo-Count-Chlorhexidine-Pads/dp/B00G3D8JL0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1429570068&sr=8-1&keywords=duxo+chlorexdine+pads[/ame]


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Test-ok said:


> It could be...I heard your not supposed to use peroxide on a dog.



I've always heard you could? That's shocking. Do you know the reason?


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't remember why, I asked the question in another forum. Hopefully someone else will remember. here's some info on Yahoo answers.
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20140211160656AAtpwMj


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Test-ok said:


> I don't remember why, I asked the question in another forum. Hopefully someone else will remember. here's some info on Yahoo answers.
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20140211160656AAtpwMj



Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

And here is another bump on her arm. Should I be concerned about raised bumps? She gets these so often too. I'm not sure if it's a mosquito bite or what?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure you've taken care of this, but is there any chance she has fleas? Or could there be ants in your yard?


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> I'm sure you've taken care of this, but is there any chance she has fleas? Or could there be ants in your yard?



I haven't seen any signs of fleas. Plus she does have a monthly topical. 
We do have ants in the yard. It rains for about a week straight and now there are hills everywhere.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> I'm sure you've taken care of this, but is there any chance she has fleas? Or could there be ants in your yard?



And there are Mosquitos left and right out here


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is an update:
Sadie has a Yeast Infection in her right ear. I'm putting some Keto-Tris flush + PS drops and Mometamax in her right ear. And, they gave her some apaquel pills for her allergies. 

The bump on her shoulder has shrunk some.


----------



## Sunnie Sky (Mar 6, 2008)

I live in the south and Sunnie gets the same thing as the first pictures you were showing. It always starts in March April. The vet said it is contact dermatitis. She prescribe antibiotics and bathe 2xweek for a month then once monthy with a special shampoo. The last picture definately looks like a bite of some sort.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Sunnie Sky said:


> I live in the south and Sunnie gets the same thing as the first pictures you were showing. It always starts in March April. The vet said it is contact dermatitis. She prescribe antibiotics and bathe 2xweek for a month then once monthy with a special shampoo. The last picture definately looks like a bite of some sort.




With the last picture I posted the vet said it's a cyst? It scanned over and shrunk in size. I thought it'd be a mosquito bite but it's been about a month since I noticed it! 
Sadie also has to be bathed 2x a week. Fun fun fun!


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Sid The Kid said:


> I'm dealing with the same thing. Staph, bumps down her back, lots of (smaller) bumps on her bottom. It's gotten worse over the last month and has been going on since December. She's been on antibiotics which helped but it came back afterward; the special vet shampoo that your suppose to leave on for 15mins, twice a week but that wasn't changing her world or anything and doggy benedryl. And now it's gotten worse. Her food is grain free Natures Variety and a very pure food so I don't believe it's that. In speaking with a co-worker who's wiener dogs had the same thing.. staph, bumps down the ridge of their back etc... said they got them tested and they were allergic to dust mites.
> 
> So I just deep cleaned the bedroom using eucalyptus oil mix since dust mites hate it, bought allergy dust mite spray off AMZN, washed my bedding, washed her bedding, shampooed the bedroom carpet - all with eucalyptus oil and the AMZN dust mite spray.
> 
> ...



How has your Golden been doing?


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, I found four of these bites on her last night. I'm thinking Mosquitos? They itch her. 
I use k9 advantix II on her.


----------

